# Fave Tank/Walker in 40k



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Whats you fave tank/walker to use or anything in 40k. Just post the name and the reason. you cna have many for example here are mine.

Eldar War Walker - Monster load of fire power when your fireing of 8 S6 shots per turn.
Venrable Dreadnought - Looks bad ass and acts bad ass
Landraider(any) - The untimate in bad assness.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Armoured Sentinels are pretty cool, but for me I'd say Dreadnought. Probably the nearest thing in 40k to the awesomely badass things off Avatar. God I wish they did them...

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm torn between the new IG Sentinel and the SM Vindicator both are beautiful vehicles in my eyes (I'll defintely be getting a Linebreaker Squadron of 3 Vindicators when I get my SM to Apoc size).


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

My top three would be....

1# Leman Russ Battle Tank
2# Wraithlord(not really a walker but just so kick ass)
3# Hellhound

but its a very tough choice


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the Eldar Wave Serpent! Such a cool model, and some of the paint schemes ive seen are stunning


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm hard to choose, i think in order probably(not counting titans here as i dont own one or have used one otherwise i would have put it here)
1. Leman Russ - very versatile tank
2. Dreadnought - just awesome
3. Blood Slaughter - looks awesome and close combat mence


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

For walkers, Rifleman dreads beat out warwalkers, but only by so much.

For vehicles...
Well, The entire 'head series is cool. It's a shame you can't squadron them, since then ionheads would be playable. Talk about a cool-ish unit that is completely useless due FOC screw.

Predators are also cool, particularly AL/Las pred's. It's the best of three worlds, really. It doesn't cost the moon, it's terrifying to transports and it can hurt the tougher stuff.

But ultimately, I've gotta give love the the falcon chassis variants. The Serpent, as of 5th, makes eldar playable, Falcons are their usual lovable selfs, particularly in dakka or gunboat configs, and the Prism... good lord. They fixed an unplayable vehicle and got it just right. Not overpowered. Just. Right. It's sweet from the standpoint of an Eldar player AND from the standpoint of codex design. It's a shame that HS is the Eldar's second most heinously stacked FOC slot, but hey, it's burning prism death in a wraithbone can!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Leman Russ!!!!!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Without a doubt the Leman Russ Battle Tank...
Av14, firing two weapons on the move including one str 8 AP3 ordnance blast at 72 inches, and you can take 3 per heavy support choice*
Whats not to love?

*you should never actually take 3 though, just 2 at most


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Tank - Leman Russ here as well...the standard Russ and 2 of the varients are worth fielding.

Walker - Sentinel..the MRP one from FW is a sweet model.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Leman Russ

Just fun, flavorful, and full of kick ass.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ItsPug said:


> *you should never actually take 3 though, just 2 at most


so is it bad that I'll have 9 (none squadroned) and 3 hellhounds :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Tank: Predator.

Walker: Dreadnought.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Soul grinder, lovely model. I like to sub them for defilers.
The dreadnought. The coolest model concept in 40k. I have far too many.
Penitent engine. Great concept, pity the rules suck.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

hmmm... probably Ironclad Dreadnought. Love the weapon loadout capability and I would piss scared to face one on the battlefield.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> so is it bad that I'll have 9 (none squadroned) and 3 hellhounds :biggrin:


Ooohh, AC/AB...very nice:victory:


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Leman Russ- First 40k model I bought, it got me into the game and IG

Griffon-Always loved them for some reason, something about a cheap close support Mortor always bring a smile to my face.

Chimera-Since getting enough to fully mech my IG army & FW AC turrets, they ended up being my workhorse unit. Especial with Al'rahem's outflanking platoon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> Chimera-Since getting enough to fully mech my IG army & FW AC turrets, they ended up being my workhorse unit. Especial with Al'rahem's outflanking platoon.


Do you cop much flak for running these (AC turrets)?..depends how many you field I guess, but some have a decidedly dim view of them been used.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

HOBO said:


> Do you cop much flak for running these (AC turrets)?..depends how many you field I guess, but some have a decidedly dim view of them been used.


I mostly only play with friends or people I know and no one has ever really cared. I carry the ML turrets with me when I go to the local GWs or the Bunker just in case.

I have 4 for my Inf. squads and the CCS & 2 PCS have Twin-Linked HB turrets.:victory:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I mostly only play with friends or people I know and no one has ever really cared. I carry the ML turrets with me when I go to the local GWs or the Bunker just in case.
> 
> I have 4 for my Inf. squads and the CCS & 2 PCS have Twin-Linked HB turrets.:victory:


Similar for me as well in some respects...but it can be a very devisive issue with some, but best to be avoided:wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Would the Forge World chaos reaver titan be too much? I absolutely love the model, it is crazy awesome. It is also crazy expensive. I also like the chaos dreads from Forge World, they are pretty sexy.

As for stuff from "GW" I really like the Furioso Dreadnought. Yeah, it is an older model, but I like it. 
The ork battle wagon is also properly "orky" and catches my eye too. 
The Valkyrie (although it isn't a tank or a walker as this thread is limited too) is also a cool model to me, just looks like it would be fun to build and paint. 
And lastly, I am so tempted to build a space marine army just so I can field drop pods. (Again, not a tank or walker, but a vehicle none-the-less.) Seriously, I am so tempted for the only reason of the drop pod being crazy cool. It just feels so "40k" to me and I have a hard time not buying one even though it would be completely useless to me as far as gaming.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Vehicle: Vindicator or Leman Russ 

Walker: Soul Grinder/Defiler


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tank: Has to be either the Leman Russ of Awesomeness or the Ork Battlewagon, Deff Rollas FTW!

Walker: Killa Kans or Sentinels, I always like the whole AT-ST thing for em.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Tank: Tower of skulls. Its just beautiful in every aspect, and it has more guns then one can shake a stick at. 

Walker: I'd have to say a Defiler, 150 points for a av12, unstunnable, fleeting, battlecannon holding, up to 4 armed monstrosity that makes a dreadnought look friendly. (Now in spearhead you can take up to 3 defilers, gives them ambush also they can fleet AND shoot their battle cannons as well!) Plus defilers can be used as a makeshift transport in Apocalypse.
And Ive seen many people make their own versions of defilers, some looked cool but performed terribly because of TLOS (one looked like a scorpion but its battle cannon was UNDER it, being low to the ground it couldn't see stuff it normally would if it were a normal defiler)(another was incredibly tall because it was stood upright and walked on two legs (almost as tall as a eldar titan!) which made it very hard to get cover saves or out of sight, one advantage was it was able to see EVERYTHING) 

All in all, a defiler with 2 extra arms gives it a whopping 7 dreadnaught close combat attacks (5base from claws, 1 for having 2+ close combat weapons, 1 for charging) and It gets scarier when the defiler brings his friends.

The king of non-apoc walkers, the pimp of pimped out dreads. the defiler is in the hizzle.

A little story on why defilers are so cool. Spearhead had just came out and my friend owns a reaver titan. I didn't have any super heavies so he offered to place it on the field and suffer the rule where it takes a direct hit for starting on the field. while i was allowed to take any other spearhead I wanted (quess what I took) 
, we rolled to see who goes first I won. I set up my troops in an orderly fashion and kept my defiler trio on the side, he asked why and I said "youll see".On his deploymen he placed his titan at the very front, being very large it was much farther out then anything else. When he said he was done i picked up my defilers and placed them behind a biulding 12 inches away from his titan, he says "wait what defilers have fleet, not infiltrate!". I laughed and said "My spearhead, three walkers with ambush. which is inifiltrate!"
Before i could do anything, the titan had to take a direct hit because of the rule. thus it lost a structure point (woo)
I walked the defilers out 6inches towards the titans foot, ran 3inches and assaulted on turn 1, Three sets of 7 str 10 attacks on the reaver, since voidsheilds dont work in melee, it was dead in a matter of seconds. 2500points of titan, destroyed by 450 points of defiler. BEFORE IT COULD DO ANYTHING LOL I lost 1 defiler in the resulting explosion, and he lost a quarter of his men from it.

2 turns later his horribly outnumbers army was devastated (since over half his army consisted of the titan alone, my spearhead was only 450 points of models + the cost of the spearhead)

Can you say your little walker destroyed a reaver titan on turn 1?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sir, I congratulate you on such an epic win using the Defiler!

Have a package of rep

I actually tend to find myself cursing at my rhino's. Yes, I know Chaos are practically reliant on them, but I LOATHE building the model on several scales of annoyed-ness


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Thankyou good sir,

I too despise the rhino and its packaging. Half of my Rhinos came warped, and had huge gaps in their seams. I eventually lost it and snapped the side piece in two (looks like epic battle damage when I glued it back together) 

I should give a favorite non-apoc tank:
Battle wagon all the way, 20 models, able to take a weapon that does d6 str10 attacks, highest av vehicle the orks have, plus it looks just damn nice.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HOBO said:


> Similar for me as well in some respects...but it can be a very devisive issue with some, but best to be avoided:wink:


why do you think the IA book is hardback and very thick, its not just for reading.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> why do you think the IA book is hardback and very thick, its not just for reading.


Ah yes, that old chestnut.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Baneblade - The best all-rounder tank there is, can take lots of punishment. Very, very badass.
Sentinel- Great against armour, decent against infantry when amased.
Leman Russ MBT - Decent range, good armour.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

tank-land raider more armour than jesus

walker-ironclad drednaught love the idea of a siege dred and the model is b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tank = Wave serpant = Plethora of viable twin-linked heavy weapon goodness.

Walker = War walker = Plethora of heavy weapon goodness and the ability to out flank the opponant.

Both of the models are so sweet to build and look so awsome when painted up really well, i love them.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i have to admit that tho i don't play Apocaypse and haven't played a single Spearhead game yet i love the Baneblade. So bad ass.


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Favourite vehicle... definately the chimera. Cheap, versatile and reliable, and a very nice model too. And you have to love the idea of a laser minigun as its standard turret weapon - reminds me of the gatling laser from fallout 3 :grin:

And as a close second I'd have to say the Leman Russ Demolisher, just coz its plain awesum...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Tank: Land Raider
Walker: Bjorn The Fell-Handed


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've gotta say my favourite tank is the ork battlewagon, just due to how customizable it is. Do you want a battletank? That can be done. A heavy transport? Easy. A big fire magnet? Well, that one pretty much always applies...

In a close second is the standard, un-upgraded, Leman Russ. For the amount of points you pay for it, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Sentinels of all kinds, armoured or open-topped, I love how they look really functional and stuff. Dreadnoughts are too stubby and squat, eldar war walkers just look stupid with backwards legs and hooves, and defilers... they're okay but too spidery.

Every time I see one of the old sentinels (the egg-shaped ones and the ones with backwards legs) I shudder. I hate them. Despise them. Like a marine hates a chaos marine.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Killa Kanz. Numerous, stompy, shooty, and killy.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Tank = The Land Raider Crusader.
Walker = Mortis Dreadnaught.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryza Pattern Leman Russ Executioner.
MegaDread

SGMAlice


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Sentinels deffinately my favorite walker, great gear options, cheap, and they look great.

Tank, I'd say SM Preadators - they just look good in a Space Marine army I don't know why.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tank: Cobra/Scorpion

Walker: Revenant Titan


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank = Land Raider Achilles or Traitor Pred Destructor with Havoc,

Walker = Defiler or Mortis Dreadnought


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I like Killa Kans quite a lot, just because I like the size alongside other models, as well as the price. It's neat to have a wall of armor stomping along in front of the ladz.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

For Tank: I have to go with Leman Russ. The threat of bringing one has been as useful as actually having it fielded.

For Walker: Stompa if you count super heavies... Dreadnaught otherwise.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Tank: Cauldron of Blood
Walker: Chaos Dreadnoughts, in particular the really old organic looking ones.
2nd Walker: Bloodslaughterer 

It's hard to be more chaosy than Daemon Engines. =D


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

It doesnt really fit into vehicle but I just love the Nightwing. Screws over everyone elses fliers and looks awesome while doing it.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Tank: Cobra/Scorpion
> 
> Walker: Revenant Titan


Djinn and his f'n Forgeworld Eldar... 


For the tank, I'm probably going to have to go with The Blood Angels Baal Predator. Not only can it zoom across the battlefield, but it can screw up anything in it's path with the turret mounted assault cannons. They (along with the Death Company) really makes the BA a very unique chapter. 

For the Walker, I'm sticking with the good ol' Eldar War Walkers. Sure they may have weak armour, but have a three pack of them and they can cause some major collateral damage to your opponent. Of course you can't go wrong with an Ironclad Dreadnought as well.


----------

